# Bernie's Pedigree !



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I finally got Bernie's Pedigree let me know what you guys think, I am trying to trace down all the dogs so I can see what they look like.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cant see much besides hes a bully,if you like that kinda of stuff youll probably be able to give a better analysis than i,frankly i can only see 1 and 1/2 generations on there anyway.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to try to put pictures together on the ped so I can see what he will most likely look like.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did more research and made the pedigree longer.

I didn't think the UKC could register dogs that werent UKC reg?


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

the dogs are either single registered AKC or ADBA that's why there are no numbers


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I meant the 1st dog is single registered

Did anyone also notice the one dam has 47 pups on record?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, I noticed the number of offspring. As well as, there aren't any titles on the dogs in the ped or on any of their offspring...unless the breeder has a site with picts you may not find all of the dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

infamous platinum pit storm has 55


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

If your dog was adba you could have the registry foward letters requesting pics of the dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually found a lot of the photos I am putting something together in photoshop I will upload it as soon as I am done with it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

so i was working on making the pedigree in illustrator and I had one generation to go after the one from the ped and I did not save my progress and I lost everything because the program crashed =( so to simply things .... Bernie's Sire is all American Bully going back to throwing knuckles and the Dam's side has some amstaff blood, american pitbull terriers dating back to nevada's perfomance dogs. So Bernie is an American Bully cross with American Pitbull terrier.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

throwing knuckles wasnt a bully,he was astaff,common missconception and ya probably already new that,more of a post for the newbies.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Yes, I noticed the number of offspring. As well as, there aren't any titles on the dogs in the ped or on any of their offspring...unless the breeder has a site with picts you may not find all of the dogs.


patch,i love the dog in the avatar.
is that your way of saying this,this is not your type of pedigree,hehe?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

That one has 87 pups h3 pits panther they stud the he11 out of him


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

55 outta one bitch!!! This is crazy! That poor girl!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

cane76 said:


> patch,i love the dog in the avatar.
> is that your way of saying this,this is not your type of pedigree,hehe?


Thanks! He is my 10 year old baby boy!

Doesn't mean the pup is a bad pup just it isn't really much of a ped because none of the dogs have done anything. I have some dogs with peds that don't have titled dogs in them upfront also LOL.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cane76 said:


> throwing knuckles wasnt a bully,he was astaff,common missconception and ya probably already new that,more of a post for the newbies.


Indeed sir, they used throwing knuckles and other amstaffs as part of the foundation of the razors edge bloodline. Throwing knuckles is on the ped after the 6th generation I believe I lost count but 5 generations out from the sire's are all bully. The mom's side are ukc type type dogs and towards the 5th or 6th they have some opal and nevada dogs I didn't trace back any more generations. I am curious to see how far I can go back. By the way it is terrible to how many times they bred those dogs out, however, in my deffense I was just looking at a pup that was emacited and full of worms. The guy rambled on abou the pedigree but I didn't pay attention. I just fell in love with the little guy because he was so sweet.:woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nooo way that doesn't mean your dog you got is being looked at negatively. We feel bad about that exact dogs owner who had a clear conscience to let that many pups be pumped into this world.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

People DO have to realize that titleing an AmBully is HARD! The ABKC is just starting to get titled dogs...and AmBullies dont really fit in the UKC, or ADBA...thats why you arent going to find a whole lot of AmBully peds with titles in them...KEEP THAT IN MIND.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> nooo way that doesn't mean your dog you got is being looked at negatively. We feel bad about that exact dogs owner who had a clear conscience to let that many pups be pumped into this world.


I def understand, to be honest I think most pure breds or at least at the beginning were over bred to create for the deman of the breed. At this moment the Bully breed is trying to establish it self and there were many people pumping so many puppies because people wanted that "look". I think every breed has had that issue just that now that we have animal rights and the fact people care about animals, It really makes this massive breeding more noticiable. I guess the only thing that helps the over breeding of bully dogs is that the standard is so loose, it doesn't call for a specific color and size that would then limit the gene pool and make it an extremely unhealthy breed from inbreeding(although i've seen some inbred breeders =( ). Do not get me wrong, not many Bully breeders do any kind of health testing and they breed for the next big thing, but at least they are not breeding the same dog over and over to reproduce the same exact specification. But in conclusion, if you breed a dog with displasya you will pass it around no matter what


----------

